
Qubes OS: Towards Secure and Trustworthy Personal Computing [pdf] - transpute
https://hyperelliptic.org/PSC/slides/psc2015_qubesos.pdf
======
transpute
Presentation video download:
[https://psc2015videos.projectbullrun.org/rutkovska.mp4](https://psc2015videos.projectbullrun.org/rutkovska.mp4)

